# potato rake?



## padigger12983 (Feb 20, 2012)

anybody got any suggestions on where i can get a potato rake at


----------



## twowheelfan (Feb 20, 2012)

*potato rakes r us?*

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=potato+rake


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't buy the Chinese ones...


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 20, 2012)

No murders, okay!






 COLUMBIA, SC â€” Sumter Police say a man is behind bars after they say he killed his own cousin with a gardening tool.

 Reginald Gass, 21, is charged with murder after police say he struck his cousin, 31-year-old Carlos Lincoln, in the sternum with a potato rake...."


----------



## padigger12983 (Feb 20, 2012)

i meant somewhere close to chambersburg


----------



## rpinkham (Feb 20, 2012)

Seem to be pretty available here at any garden center or box store. About $16-20.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  padigger12983
> 
> i meant somewhere close to chambersburg


 

 Gee, sorry about that. [8D] Is this one closer?


----------



## madman (Feb 20, 2012)

we call um tater rakes check your local junk shops for a cheap one..................


----------



## druggistnut (Feb 20, 2012)

Garage/estate/yard sales


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  padigger12983
> 
> i meant somewhere close to chambersburg


 ollies or the general dollar in fayetteville the one in fayetteville is telescopic


----------



## wolffbp (Feb 22, 2012)

Go to a local hardware store (avoid the big box stores and support a local small business)   
*And Buy American!*
 or go to big box, buy the first cheapo deluxe Taiwan special you see and then... buy another and another and another
 cuz they won't last


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 22, 2012)

Any Hardware store. The "non" American stores won't know what a potato rake is anyway. [8D]

 I rake you!!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 22, 2012)

Very hard things to come by. I got mine in Maine but I here they are plentiful in Idaho also.
 http://www.mainerec.com/potatoes.asp?Category=201&PageNum=201


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  wolffbp
> 
> Go to a local hardware store (avoid the big box stores and support a local small business)
> *And Buy American!*
> ...


 he need a store near him in his town ...I live near him so I answered it... altho you did give a good reply back...


----------

